# Honda 3540 pressure washer has no pressure



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Bulls Fan said:


> ....the oil is gritty and gray,......


 I think you are looking at a rebuild. In the Chicago area I would call 'Accurate Pump Repair on 73rd Street and ask their opinion. They do mostly industrial but they at least should be able to refer you to a smaller operator.

I've had a couple of problems with my Costco Honda engined Washer and had it repaired at a local paint sprayer repair shop.
.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Here is a link to Northern Tool; they sell replacement pumps. They are based in MN, but they will ship all over the country. 

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category_6970_32+37+342363

Check out the price of a rebuild, but also check out the price of a replacement pump. 

I am sure there are other places on the web that sell replacement pumps. This is the one I am familiar with. Just posted the link for you to get an idea what the repair may cost.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

You know, Bob gives good advice, maybe brokenknee does also, I just don't see that name much. I have found lots of info on pressure washer pumps via Internet. But here's my advice: IF you have decided that your pump has bitten the dust and you will seek a replacement, maybe do as I do with these situations. It's time to learn, take the pump off of the unit, whether it be gas or electric powered. Search the Internet for the model of Devilbiss pump you have and see if you can find a parts breakdown. Start taking the pump apart and see if you can find something readily apparent that may be wrong, broken "O" ring, check valve stuck open, or check valve which will not open (stuck closed). Dissect it, learn from it, _and _if you can not fix it-what have you lost, you were going to replace it anyway. That's how I learn a lot about "things". I even take someone's else's junk home to dissect it, and learn. Good Luck, David


----------

